# Looking for a reputable miniature poodle breeder in NY/NJ/CT/PA



## flowernat7 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi everyone!
My family and I are would be first time poodle owners, looking into getting our first family dog. We live in Brooklyn, NY. 
Could you please recommend a good breeder in the area? Ideally, we would like to meet the puppies and mom in person prior to putting down a deposit.
We would like a boy puppy, and preferable apricot, silver or black though must importantly, we want a healthy dog.

Are any of you familiar with the breeders below? 
•	Barbara Burdick of Barclay Poodles
•	June Briewas of Juniper Poodles
•	Songbird Miniature Poodles/Nancy Palauskas

Are there any other honest breeders you would recommend? 

Lastly, what is the going rate for miniature poodle puppies?

Thanks very much! Really appreciate your feedback in advance. 

-Natalie (a mom of 2 human children and hoping to be a poodle mama soon)


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm definitely not an expert, but I looked into Songbird Miniature Poodles when I was researching breeders and was pretty happy with what I found out. In the end I went with a breeder here in Canada, so I never dug that deep, but she has produced a lot of top performance dogs and appears do all the right things (health testing, showing etc.)

There was a prior question about breeders in NJ here: http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/7913-breeders-nj.html

Some discussion about Barclay Poodles here: http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/15806-does-anyone-have-barclay-poodle.html

Search the forum a little and you'll probably find some other threads on the breeder's you're asking about.

As for price, I'm not sure about the US, but I think here in Canada you would expect to pay around $1000 to $1500 for a quality bred mini.


----------



## flowernat7 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you Cdnjennga for the helpful info!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

https://www.akc.org/breederofmerit/requirements.cfm
Another clue that you have a good breeder, is if they have the AKC Breeder of Merit designation. Handy that it's searchable by state. I've been waiting since May for a puppy from my breeder. A good breeder isn't churning out litter after litter, or all the pups have been spoken for in advance. Besides the health testing, the most important quality I sought was someone whom I would feel free to contact with any future concerns. She's my expert backup in addition to PF and my vet. Best of luck in your search!


----------

